# Datenbank/Programm erstellen....



## dennis-sauer (13. März 2005)

Hallo,

 ich hab leider kein besseres/passenderes Forum gefunden. Ich möchte gerne eine Adressdatenbank erstellen. Das Ganze in Programmform! Natürlich mit Suchfunktion, und/oder Rubriken. Ähnlich wie eine Telefonbuch CD-Rom. Gibt es da Programm in die ich mich schnell/leicht am liebsten einarbeiten kann!?

 Vielen Dank im Voraus

 Dennis


----------



## stephsto (13. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde empfehlen auf das gute alte (beschissene weils von Microsoft ist)Excel oder vergleichbare OpenOffice Programm umzusteigen. Für den Fall dass ein bisschen Arbeit nicht zu viel ist wäre es denkbar eine MySQL Datenbank in Verbindung mit PHP zu verwenden. Dazu wäre jedoch ein eingerichteter Webserver erforderlich und es würde dann auch nur auf einem PC laufen. Die letzte Möglichkeit stellt ein C Programm dar, dass eine Textdatei einliest, die in einem gewissen Syntax verfasst ist. Die Datensätze werden dann vom Programm gelesen und ausgegeben. Man könnte dann noch mit der Nero API ein Brennprogramm integrieren um die Datensätze zu aktualisieren. Diese Lösung ist zwar die komfortabelste aber auch die schwerste. Natürlich ist auch Java oder Visual Basic denkbar aber vermutlich genau so schwer.


----------

